# Hello from IN



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from a fellow hoosier! :wave:


----------



## Djinnjer (May 11, 2012)

Thanks and hello! I'm looking forward to meeting others in the area and getting tips on good places to ride and hoping to start some local barrel racing maybe in the future.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Welcome to the forum from a fellow hoosier! :wave:


What she said :lol:


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MHFoundation Quarters* http://www.horseforum.com/meet-community/hello-125483/#post1527724
> _Welcome to the forum from a fellow hoosier! :wave:_





themacpack said:


> What she said :lol:


What they said! LOL


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I live in Illinois but I was born a Hoosier :wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!

89% of my family lives in Indiana


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

^Learned something new about Sky  When you visit family sometime, you'll have to come say hi!


----------



## JoseWarner (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

